# Goodbye, my friend



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You came to us from a farm in 1999 with your brother M, at 6 months old
What was thought to be an abscess under your tooth turned out to be cancer, the vet advised that you should be PTS so I came to say goodbye
You were the sweetest, gentlest little cat I've ever met
I can't stop crying, I can't remember life before you came to us, I'll miss you so much little friend, play at the Bridge with Jake, Max, Keano & all the others until we meet again xxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

so sad RIP little one . xxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> You came to us from a farm in 1999 with your brother M, at 6 months old
> What was thought to be an abscess under your tooth turned out to be cancer, the vet advised that you should be PTS so I came to say goodbye
> You were the sweetest, gentlest little cat I've ever met
> I can't stop crying, I can't remember life before you came to us, I'll miss you so much little friend, play at the Bridge with Jake, Max, Keano & all the others until we meet again xxxx


*Aw bless,sending you a big hug and hope the hurt will ease soon.xxxxxx*


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry S/S what was his name? I don't feel I can say goodbye properly otherwise  

I'm in tears now too  xxxxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou everyone


Eroswoof said:


> I'm so sorry S/S what was his name? I don't feel I can say goodbye properly otherwise
> 
> I'm in tears now too  xxxxxx


She's called Q, after the James Bond character sorry I forgot to include her name, I'm having an awful day


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Thankyou everyone
> 
> She's called Q, after the James Bond character sorry I forgot to include her name, I'm having an awful day


Ahh bless no wonder considering. xxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Then sleep well, Q xxxxxx

Thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful beautiful cat!

this made me really sad to read 
Think of the happy times you shared and you'll soon be able to look back and smile

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet dreams little Q,
HUGS to Mum! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*R I P Q. xxxxx*


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Q  RIP xXx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!
RIP Q.. Run free at the bridge xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry she was a beautiful little kitty x

R.I.P. Q xxx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry Simply Sardonic that you are having to say goodbye to your beautiful cat Q. She really is a sweetheart....run free Q....xxxxxx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,

oh that is so sad. you won't think it now but it does get better. takes a while though, take care ttfn f.b.l.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss. It's always hard to lose something you've loved so much. *huggles*


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful cat Q.
On here we all know how painfully and devastating it is to loose a loved pet, however big or small they are. They are our family.

I hope the happy times you had with Q will soon make you smile again. 
Take good care of yourself xx


R.I.P Q and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sleep tight little one, you will be truely rembered
r.i.p. little one 
memories w xxx ill live forever


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sleep tight princess xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Am so sorry, gorgeous picture 

R.I.P Q xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss
Ive no doubt that Q was well and truly loved
maureen


----------

